# Sarah Cawkwell writes on Fan



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

My manly chest and Sarahs Squiggle


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Whooooooo!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

first off im jealus ! second off how did she get trough all that damn hair?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

big thick marker pen


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it very wrong that I have no memory of doing this?

At all?

ETA: Dags! Maybe it's a forgery!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I am not sure I have ever seen a photo of her...is she hot? 

Nice temporary Tattoo bro!!

Doc


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

docgeo said:


> I am not sure I have ever seen a photo of her...is she hot?


Only when the sun is shining.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Sarah is was at gamesday, I would be more worried by the fact that i still haven't washed it off


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

That likely appeared rude of me to ask that....I was just trying to be funny. It may not translate well from speaking to written form.


Doc


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Dagmire said:


> Sarah is was at gamesday, I would be more worried by the fact that i still haven't washed it off


You really are a horrible child, aren't you? 



docgeo said:


> That likely appeared rude of me to ask that....I was just trying to be funny. It may not translate well from speaking to written form.
> 
> 
> Doc


I'm laughing. Really I am.  

Today, many things have not translated well from the Spoken Word to the page. Maybe it's something in the detergent around here?

ETA: Actually, the detergent hasn't washed my signature off of Dagmire's chest. I'd switch brand.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Should I pick up Gildar Rift? I enjoyed seeing Huron in the Blood Reaver and would like to see more.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Designation P-90 said:


> Should I pick up Gildar Rift? I enjoyed seeing Huron in the Blood Reaver and would like to see more.


Well, I'm likely to say 'yes' to that question, but due to my unique bias, I shall simply say 'it's available to buy should you wish to do so'.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Do it, its a great book, listen to a review of it on my podcast.
mwhahahahah


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dagmire said:


> Do it, its a great book, listen to a review of it on my podcast.
> mwhahahahah



Will get next time at B&N. I wanted to ask people who actually enjoy 40k novels because the reviews on Amazon and other sites are not always reliable.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> Is it very wrong that I have no memory of doing this?
> 
> At all?
> 
> ETA: Dags! Maybe it's a forgery!


That begs the question- how many body parts do you sign that a hairy chest fades from memory?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pyroriffic said:


> Only when the sun is shining.



Sarah, I just got my Black Library Live! 2012 chapbook yesterday. It best be good, or I'll unleash the fury of a thousand gretchin upon you!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Pyroriffic said:


> You really are a horrible child, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHH Crap!! You are she!!! I have made a terrible A#$ of myself. I would like to make ammends by saying I love your silver skulls so much that I might start them over my precious Ultramarines. I especial like the silver skull short story in Hammer and Bolter.

Doc


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> That begs the question- how many body parts do you sign that a hairy chest fades from memory?


After careful thought (and discussion with my solicitor), I refuse to answer this question on the grounds of... decency. Or whatever. 



Diatribe1974 said:


> Sarah, I just got my Black Library Live! 2012 chapbook yesterday. It best be good, or I'll unleash the fury of a thousand gretchin upon you!


The week I'm having so far?

Bring it.



docgeo said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH Crap!! You are she!!! I have made a terrible A#$ of myself. I would like to make ammends by saying I love your silver skulls so much that I might start them over my precious Ultramarines. I especial like the silver skull short story in Hammer and Bolter.
> 
> Doc


Bless you. All is well. Your name hasn't made the List.

Also, which one particularly? I've done three Skully shorts for H&B now.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

He probably means the first one, which was honestly awesome


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I like your Silver Skulls, they are painted in the similar fashion as mine, but I haven't continued the army as of yet since I'm torn between my Imperial Fists Heresy army and my World Eaters.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Pyroriffic said:


> Bless you. All is well. Your name hasn't made the List.
> 
> Also, which one particularly? I've done three Skully shorts for H&B now.


I read the last one.....I am going to have to go back and buy those other two issues now.

Doc


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pyroriffic said:


> The week I'm having so far?
> 
> Bring it.
> 
> ...


Sarah,

Okay, I've fed the gretchin to the squiggs, so you're safe for now.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand now we're back with the Skulls. Any chance we'll see those Silver Skulls shorts in a collected printed format any time soon? I refuse to do the whole eReader nonsense as I like my books.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Sarah,


Hello, yes?



Diatribe1974 said:


> Okay, I've fed the gretchin to the squiggs, so you're safe for now.


This is good news indeed. Foul little things that they are. They only exist so I can use my Space Marine army to crush them underfoot.



Diatribe1974 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand now we're back with the Skulls. Any chance we'll see those Silver Skulls shorts in a collected printed format any time soon? I refuse to do the whole eReader nonsense as I like my books.


I don't know the answer to that, I'm afraid. Although three out of the four of them (I forgot!) are available in the mighty tome that is the Best of Hammer & Bolter anthology. A weighty book indeed.

ETA: Which of course means I _do_ know the answer to that. So my original statement was a fib. Obviously.

I haven't woken up yet.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

To answer the question, I'm currently reading _The Gildar's Rift_ and its a good novel. Not one of the best of the SMB-series BUT still a good book which I recommend you to read.  I'm surprised to see the lack of Chaos influence in the book, but it focus more on the actual piracy of the Red Corsairs.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I would really like to he more Silver Skull adventures and have it contain more about their past. Keep up the great work...and wake up...lol


Doc


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pyroriffic said:


> Hello, yes?
> 
> 
> This is good news indeed. Foul little things that they are. They only exist so I can use my Space Marine army to crush them underfoot.
> ...


Hey Sarah....how many pages are we looking at for that "Best of....Volume 1"? With the amount of short stories involved (and I'm assuming we're looking at the recent Chapbook 2012 length at best), around what? 400-500 pages?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> how many pages are we looking at for that "Best of....Volume 1"? With the amount of short stories involved (and I'm assuming we're looking at the recent Chapbook 2012 length at best), around what? 400-500 pages?


If my memory serves me correctly, it would be 640 pages.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Flippin loads, I thought it was gonna be an ebook, the 'best of' collection, but it's an actual book? I would hazard a guess at a lot, but it's worth it 

Although the best thing to do is buy the entire year one ebook collection, which I did, kept me entertained for the best part of a month and a half, that


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

That book is, in fact, 893 pages long.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This has turned from a interesting comment into a nice Sarah Cawkwell appreciaciation thread.

I approve.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pyroriffic said:


> That book is, in fact, 893 pages long.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand now we know I'll be reading it for a long time knowing how slowly I read. lol


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> This has turned from a interesting comment into a nice Sarah Cawkwell appreciaciation thread.
> 
> I approve.


I approve of your approval.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pyroriffic said:


> That book is, in fact, 893 pages long.


From the length can and the price I assume this is comparable to the size and shape of the standard Omnibus. Is that correct?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> That book is, in fact, 893 pages long.


That's verging on tome-hood by today's standards...


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

It looks something like this.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn, sexy, love the beaky on the front, but can't figure out the Chapter... White Scars? Anyone know?


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Big_Cheddars said:


> Damn, sexy, love the beaky on the front, but can't figure out the Chapter... White Scars? Anyone know?


Silver Skulls.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Big_Cheddars said:


> Damn, sexy, love the beaky on the front, but can't figure out the Chapter... White Scars? Anyone know?


hahahahahha...check the shoulder pad funny guy...lol

Doc


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pyroriffic said:


> It looks something like this.



Cool. Another one for the list.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

the only problem with buying everything on my new kindle is the covers. I love looking at them and getting inspiration prior to painting.


Doc


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Pyroriffic said:


> I approve of your approval.


I approve of YOUR approval of approving this thread.

It would be a shame to have to approve a thread approving you without your approval.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

You're right about the covers thing on kindle Doc, and I wasn't being funny, I was being thick and didn't see the shoulder pad


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I approve of YOUR approval of approving this thread.
> 
> It would be a shame to have to approve a thread approving you without your approval.


Is... is this some kind of Zen?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Big_Cheddars said:


> You're right about the covers thing on kindle Doc, and I wasn't being funny, I was being thick and didn't see the shoulder pad


Sorry brother I thought you were being funny since Silver Skulls are here army.

Doc


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Silver skulls

doh


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha, silver skulls mate, and yeah I know, oh god I love this thread


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I loved the bloodraven story about Valikia in Age of darkness and can't wait for the book about her to be released^^


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Big_Cheddars said:


> Haha, silver skulls mate, and yeah I know, oh god I love this thread


DOH!!!!! I cant believe I wrote that wrong....FML...lol

Doc


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Pyroriffic said:


> Is... is this some kind of Zen?


Nah. The result of me being bored for 10 minutes at work and thinking that overuse of one word would be funny. :laugh:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I approve of YOUR approval of approving this thread.
> 
> It would be a shame to have to approve a thread approving you without your approval.


I approve of your approval of...

Know what? No. I'm not going to go there.


----------

